# Cách làm sạch da mặt của các ngôi sao Hàn Quốc



## mai lan (5/5/18)

Đối với người Hàn Quốc (và hầu hết các cường quốc làm đẹp khác trên thế giới), cách làm sạch da mặt là bước quan trọng nhất trong quy trình dưỡng da, là nền tảng cho một làn da khoẻ đẹp, trẻ trung.

Cách làm sạch da mặt là một nghệ thuật mà các diễn viên, ca sĩ Hàn Quốc là một nghệ sĩ vì họ cần chăm sóc da mình thật kỹ sau nhiều giờ trang điểm dày đậm cho công việc mỗi ngày. Họ sáng tạo nhiều cách làm sạch da khác nhau để phù hợp với cơ địa làn da mình. Sau đây là một số cách làm sạch da được sao Hàn thực hiện nghiêm túc như một “nghi thức” bắt buộc mỗi ngày.

*NGUYÊN TẮC 3 GIÂY*



​
Nữ diễn viên hàng đầu của Hàn – Ha Ji Won – luôn tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt một nguyên tắc suốt nhiều năm qua: Không bao giờ để da khô quá 3 giây đồng hồ sau khi rửa mặt. Ngay sau mỗi cách làm sạch da mặt, cô sẽ đắp mặt nạ thạch cấp ẩm lên da ngay lập tức. Ha Ji Won tin rằng đây là thời điểm tốt nhất cho da hấp thụ dưỡng chất, đồng thời đây cũng là thời điểm da mất nước nhiều nhất và yếu ớt nhất. Nếu không thể thoa kem dưỡng hay đắp mặt nạ ngay lập tức sau khi tắm hay rửa mặt, thì ít nhất cô cũng xịt khoáng lên mặt để hơi nước trong da không bị thất thoát.

*PHƯƠNG PHÁP VỖ “TOK TOK”*
Một bí quyết khác của Ha Ji Won chính là phương pháp “tok tok”. Trong tiếng Hàn, “tok tok” là âm thanh của việc vỗ nhẹ lên làn da. Ha Ji Won hầu như không bao giờ dùng khăn lông để lau mặt sau khi rửa hoặc chà sát lên da mạnh tay khi thoa kem dưỡng, chúng sẽ gây nên những tổn thương li ti mà mắt thường không thấy được đồng thời khiến da chùng nhão, chảy xệ theo thời gian. Thay vì vậy, cô sẽ dùng lòng bàn tay hoặc các đầu ngón tay vỗ nhẹ “tok tok” lên mặt sau cách làm sạch da mặt cho đến khi nước tự khô. Tương tự với quy trình thoa kem dưỡng, cô cũng sẽ vỗ thật dịu nhẹ lên da cho tới khi các sản phẩm dưỡng thẩm thấu hết.

*RỬA MẶT NGƯỢC CHIỀU*



​
Là một nữ diễn viên hàng đầu của thâp niên 80, từ đó đến nay, Go Hyun-Jung vẫn nổi tiếng với làn da mịn màng rạng rỡ như ngọc trai, lúc nào cũng tươi sáng như thể cô vừa bước ra từ spa. Hyun-Jung nổi tiếng về việc luôn tuân thủ các quy tắc dưỡng da của mình trong nhiều năm, đặc biệt là cách làm sạch da mặt.

Cô không bao giờ rửa mặt bằng nước nóng hay nước ấm, kể cả trong mùa đông nước đã đóng băng để tránh làm mất độ ẩm và dầu tự nhiên của da. Cô thường rửa kỹ phần chữ T và rửa nhanh hai bên má để chỗ cần sạch sâu sẽ sạch sâu, chỗ cần giữ ẩm sẽ không bị khô. Nổi tiếng nhất là cách làm sạch da mặt ngược chiều: Hyun-Jung sẽ đánh bọt cho sữa rửa mặt bông lên, sau đó massage theo hình xoắn ốc từ sau tai, kéo xuống cằm, hướng dần lên phía mặt, tiến lên thái dương xong mới từ từ massage tới vùng trung tâm là trán và mũi. Cô tin rằng phương pháp này giúp lưu thông máu huyết và giúp làm sạch da sâu hơn.

*ĐỪNG BỎ QUA CÁC NGÓC NGÁCH TRÊN MẶT*



​
Jung Saem Mool là nghệ sĩ trang điểm thường làm việc với các ngôi sao hàng đầu của Hàn như Lee Hyori, BOA, vận động viên trượt băng nghệ thuật Yuna Kim,… Cô chia sẻ, là một chuyên gia trang điểm cho nghệ sĩ, cô thường thấy họ xuất hiện với làn da còn sót lại mỹ phẩm từ lớp trang điểm trước đó. Lời khuyên của về cách làm sạch da mặt cô ấy là: “Đừng bỏ sót bất cứ một ngóc ngách nào trên khuôn mặt”. Có nghĩa là dù bận rộn đến mấy, bạn cũng nên bỏ thêm ít giây massage kỹ các khu vực hay bị bỏ quên hoặc rửa sơ sài như chân tóc trên trán, thái dương và sau tai, dái tai, khoé mắt, hai bên cánh mũi, đường viền môi và vùng xương quai hàm. Cách dễ nhất là massage bằng dầu tẩy trang.

*RỬA TAY ĐẦU TIÊN*



​
Các nghệ sĩ nam của Hàn Quốc cũng đặc biệt chú trọng việc chăm sóc da và không hề ngại ngùng chia sẻ các bí quyết của mình. Ca sĩ Daesung của nhóm nhạc Big Bang thường bắt đầu cách làm sạch da mặt của mình bằng việc rửa tay thật kỹ lưỡng sao cho tay sạch bong đến từng kẽ móng trước khi dùng tay để rửa mặt. Việc này chỉ mất thêm vài phút nhưng nó sẽ đảm bảo bàn tay bạn sạch sẽ, an toàn, không lây nhiễm vi khuẩn hay chất bẩn gì lên mặt.

Nguồn: Elle


----------

